# 2009 Hyundai Accent Key replacement



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought my Grand Daughter a 2009 Hyundai Accent, That came with only one key to start in with. Can i get another one made at a local hardware store or is there a Chip in it? If there's a Chip ,probaly pretty expensive Huh?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

You need to look up what is required to program copies of the key (more technically, how to program the car's computer to recognize new keys). If it's like a couple of my vehicles, it's fairly easy to DIY, and keys are available online for less than $20. However, my son's Ford Explorer requires 2 original keys to register additional copies to the on-board computer, and we've lost one, so I think that will mean a trip to the dealership, and 100 bucks or more.

Ok, scratch that. Apparently, there is no on-board programming for your car. If the key has 6 dots on it, it has an immobilizer chip (no dots = no chip = no problem) that requires special equipment and a 6-digit PIN code, which only the dealers have.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a 2003 Silverado, i can buy keys anywhere and i can buy replacement remote door openers off eBay, they program easily.


----------



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks HotRod so you're saying no Dots ,i can just get one made at the Hardware store?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

lemley98 said:


> Thanks HotRod so you're saying no Dots ,i can just get one made at the Hardware store?


Supposedly. There's a lock shop where I live that has a chip reader that can scan keys to determine if they have a chip. If you want to be sure, you might see if there's one near you. Beware of the dealership, though; I had a friend who the dealer told he had a chipped key that was going to be $85, but his wasn't chipped, so he got a $3 Walmart copy and it works just fine.

You can always get a regular key made and try it. Without the required chipped key, mine will crank, but it won't start.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Replacement Key Fobs and Keyless Entry Remotes


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wal Mart makes keys if you have one, even if it does have a chip, they made one for me.


----------

